# I have a job!!



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Following this thread :

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f36/small-rant-261140.html

I now have a job at a warehouse dealing with Plumbing parts. 40 hours a week at £6 an hour ($12).

Not bad for my first job :grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations
my first leagal job as a trainee accountant grossed me 3 quid a week


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Showing your age there Dai. :grin:
Congratulations Liam. Stick that out for a bit then you can start looking for something more suitable. It's always more easy to get a job when you have a job.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Heartiest congratulations Liam. I am retired (so they tell me) but I still remember getting my first pay packet. 

I wish you well and hope it is the beginning of a fruitful working life.

Plumbing store? Watch out for the tricks the 'old timers' will try - 
They will ask you to go to the stores and ask for a long weight (wait) or get a left handed hammer.
Whatever Liam - Enjoy it and be satisfied that you have achieved the first steps. Well done matey! :wave:


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

DonaldG said:


> Heartiest congratulations Liam. I am retired (so they tell me) but I still remember getting my first pay packet.
> 
> I wish you well and hope it is the beginning of a fruitful working life.
> 
> ...


Or skyhooks.....:grin:
Congrats!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on your first real job. You will do well!


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Congratulations there Liam.

Well done, my first job was in the plastics industry running blow moulding and injection moulding machines all for £2.75 an hour! I hope you enjoy your new role in life. Good luck.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Liam!

Ah, the joys of that first job...£1000 pa as a trainee Surveyor...


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

whats a quid? :4-dontkno


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

speedster123 said:


> whats a quid? :4-dontkno


A British pound. :grin:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

how much is a pound? :4-dontkno


----------



## dj_kiwi (Apr 20, 2008)

speedster123 said:


> how much is a pound? :4-dontkno


today £1 = $1.63


*Congrats Liam*


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Or 16 ounces :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Don't confuse the poor lad. :grin:


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

JohnthePilot said:


> Don't confuse the poor lad. :grin:


Y'all don't know how close I came to posting that about 16 ounces last night....:grin:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

What's a Henway?


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Doesn't it depend on whether or not it's free range. :grin:


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

First week over - And its bloody tiring :laugh:

Couldn't really ask for better workmates though. Such a great laugh and always there to help.

Now its time to enjoy the weekend. :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

You mean they let you have time off? :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, they get time off for good behaviour these days!


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

:grin: Not been asked to work Saturdays yet.


I've felt it this weekend - Im still tired after 12 hours sleep. Ahwell, i shall be used to it soon.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats and well done Liam :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats on the Job!
Whats a henway?,,,about 2 lbs :wink:


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

Congratulations well done


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

You just got a job, and I'm about to lose mine. Interesting how these things work.


----------

